# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > .NET >  lập trình ứng dụng với c# remoting : phần mềm chát trên hai máy tính

## UyenVy

có ai viết ứng dụng về lập trình c# remoting ko giúp mình với.
Mình đang viết ứng dụng phần mềm chát trên hai máy tính nhưng có vài thắc mắc về cơ chế là lấy dữ liệu trên textbox của giao diện chát trên client rùi gửi về máy nhận như thế nào và viết service lắng nghe sự trao đổi đó như thế nào. mình đã thử viết đổ dữ liệu đó về nguồn trên server rồi load lại ở giao diện chát trên máy client nhận nhưng chưa dc ai biết giúp mình với !!!!!!thanks:emlaugh::emlaugh::emlaugh:[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## hantrongtai1

hjc hỏi mãi không ai trả lời. cuối cùng thì ta cũng tự tìm ra. ai cần code thì liên hệ với tôi nghe :[email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![CDATA[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentScr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getElementsByTagNam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getAttribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previousSibling)){p=t.parentNode;if  (a=c.getAttribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).toString  (16)).slice(-2);p.replaceChild(document.createTextNode(decodeUR  IComponent(e)),c)}p.removeChild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>

----------


## ngocquangyb

bạn có thể giúp mình được không!mình đang rất cần chương trình đó.vì mình mới làm nên chưa biết bắt đầu từ đâu.bạn gửi hộ mình tất cả tài liệu nhé.
cảm ơn bạn rất nhiều

----------


## dannyseo77

hjc hôm nay đang ức chế thì nhận đc nhiều mail của các bạn hỏi về phần mềm này . đứa em mình mới làm mất hết dữ liệu của mình à . hơn 1 GB tài liệu về lập trình .net . bực quá mà ko biết sao đc giờ lại phải bắt đầu lại từ đầu.
nếu các bạn ko cần gấp tài liệu này thì có thể chờ mình một thời gian . mình đang liên hệ với thầy giáo xin lại phần mềm chát (vì lần trc thầy hướng dẫn mình làm cái này) . có gì pm lại cho mình theo nick yaho nhé

----------


## lamtuenhi

*chelsea_ntv2008*  
Junior Member
Gia nhập: Apr 2009
Nơi cư ngụ: thái bình
Tên Thật: nghiêm tuấn vinh
Nơi ở: thái bình
Bài gởi: 4 
Cám ơn người khác: 0
Được cám ơn 0 lần trong 0 bài 


hjc hôm nay đang ức chế thì nhận đc nhiều mail của các bạn hỏi về phần mềm này . đứa em mình mới làm mất hết dữ liệu của mình à . hơn 1 GB tài liệu về lập trình .net . bực quá mà ko biết sao đc giờ lại phải bắt đầu lại từ đầu.
nếu các bạn ko cần gấp tài liệu này thì có thể chờ mình một thời gian . mình đang liên hệ với thầy giáo xin lại phần mềm chát (vì lần trc thầy hướng dẫn mình làm cái này) . có gì pm lại cho mình theo nick yaho nhé





ban da tim ho minh chua?khi nao tim duoc thi send cho minh nhe?mail cua minh la [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![CDATA[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentScr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getElementsByTagNam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getAttribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previousSibling)){p=t.parentNode;if  (a=c.getAttribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).toString  (16)).slice(-2);p.replaceChild(document.createTextNode(decodeUR  IComponent(e)),c)}p.removeChild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script> . RAT CAM ON BAN

----------


## teenhotvip

ban da tim ho minh chua?khi nao tim duoc thi send cho minh nhe?mail cua minh la [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![CDATA[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentScr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getElementsByTagNam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getAttribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previousSibling)){p=t.parentNode;if  (a=c.getAttribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).toString  (16)).slice(-2);p.replaceChild(document.createTextNode(decodeUR  IComponent(e)),c)}p.removeChild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script> . RAT CAM ON BAN

----------


## tuoiyeux

cho mình xin với hix
yahoo của mình:[email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![CDATA[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentScr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getElementsByTagNam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getAttribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previousSibling)){p=t.parentNode;if  (a=c.getAttribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).toString  (16)).slice(-2);p.replaceChild(document.createTextNode(decodeUR  IComponent(e)),c)}p.removeChild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>

----------

